# Boat sunk at Galvez launch



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

The saga of this boat continues. Capt Carl is the owner. It has been docked for a few weeks at the launch, then moved across to the island. I got the story from the onlookers that Friday someone cut the guys anchor lines and it drifted down the ICW. The Coast guard towed it back up to the Launch (I saw that) where today it sank. the county is out there and added the floating booms.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude just parked it at the boat launch?? WTF?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's gonna get expensive...


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

between the county trucks, the sunk boat, the boom anchors, the kids playing, the families swimming BEHIND my boat backing in - oh and the hummer without a trailer parked in the back-up lane, launching today was a challenge.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Carl should be fined $80 per ft/per day until captain Carl retrieves the trash that he left in the water. Same with the boat at Navarre that keeps sinking and all these other bastards that abandon their boats, or wet slip them in open water.....


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like an old wooden Chris Craft


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That boat has been moving up and down the ICW for months. The owner had it moored in Kees Bayou until the FWC got enough derelict boat complaints.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw that boat while dock fishing one night. Looked like it had crappy solar driveway lights for anchor lights. I also saw the CG rib with it on the hip at the boat launch and I am not surprised it sank.

Situations like this are part of the reason I haven't offered to get involved with the sailboat that is sunk off Johnson's beach. Right now the sailboat is sunk out of the way of most traffic. Taking it to a boat ramp to likely sink again just makes it worse.

I feel bad for both owners. I am sure there is a story, but I don't see it ending well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Saw that boat while dock fishing one night. Looked like it had crappy solar driveway lights for anchor lights. I also saw the CG rib with it on the hip at the boat launch and I am not surprised it sank.
> 
> Situations like this are part of the reason I haven't offered to get involved with the sailboat that is sunk off Johnson's beach. Right now the sailboat is sunk out of the way of most traffic. Taking it to a boat ramp to likely sink again just makes it worse.
> 
> I feel bad for both owners. I am sure there is a story, but I don't see it ending well.


X2.... I mean I applaud everyone's effort... but that's what seatow memberships are for.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

old and poor living in wooden boats, we all are heading that way.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

John B. said:


> X2.... I mean I applaud everyone's effort... but that's what seatow memberships are for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


 
SeaTow membership doesn't cover a sunk boat


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Johnms said:


> old and poor living in wooden boats, we all are heading that way.


Maybe not all,but ya!:yes:

Compassion is a gift. 

Now the a.. Clown that pulled 3 kids by on a tube throwing a wake on his 200,000 dollar fishing boat. As the divers were attempting to stabilize the sunken sail boat. Then the Owner flips off the boat crew as they wave asking him to slow down. Attempting to protect the divers. 

Fine him for impersonating a human.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

I spoke to the owner over a month ago, he owns a home an travel trailer, he rents out rooms an trailer, boat was runninf when we spoke don't believe he has a dock a few doors east of the landing, sure we will find out more


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Flguy32514 said:


> SeaTow membership doesn't cover a sunk boat


Seatow did offer to lend a pump. 
Thats kool:thumbsup:


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jet fishin said:


> Maybe not all,but ya!:yes:
> 
> Compassion is a gift.
> 
> ...



How about the idiot in the rental boat that anchored up within 50ft of the mast while we're working


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Some people just can't afford the $200+ a ft it cost to salvage a boat. Me being one of them. The guys trying to salvage the sailboat are doing a great thing trying to help a fellow human being in need. So unless you're going to pay for the salvage keep your mouth shut.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one of these they can use..... It would make the boat a lot smaller and easier to deal with...

https://www.shopcutlers.com/stihl-ht-101-telescoping-pole-pruner/


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Some people just can't afford the $200+ a ft it cost to salvage a boat. Me being one of them. The guys trying to salvage the sailboat are doing a great thing trying to help a fellow human being in need. So unless you're going to pay for the salvage keep your mouth shut.


Flounderslayer, if you are referring to sea raptors post I think he has a good point if it's true.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Situations like this are part of the reason I haven't offered to get involved with the sailboat that is sunk off Johnson's beach. Right now the sailboat is sunk out of the way of most traffic. Taking it to a boat ramp to likely sink again just makes it


Tony, the guy that owns the sailboat, lives on it. Once it is raised whatever caused it to go down will be fixed. It was mentioned earlier in that thread that they suspect it was being towed too fast causing water to get where it shouldnt have gotten. I seriously doubt Tony is going to just let his home sink again if he can help it. If you dont want to help someone get their home floating again thats fine but you shouldnt just assume everyone is going to let there boats keep sinking.. 

Hopefully you will not ever be in such a situation where no one will help you cause they think it will keep happening...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I think we are getting confused to which boat is being talked about mainley me. There are two different sunk boats here. I thought Sea Raptor was talking about the sunken sail boat I'll just keep my mouth shut.....


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

http://weartv.com/news/features/top...galves-ramp-intercoastal-waterway-34404.shtml

New owner? hasn't this boat been a problem for a while?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there an official distance to anchor away from a sunk boat that makes you a non-idiot?


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

sealark said:


> I think we are getting confused to which boat is being talked about mainley me. There are two different sunk boats here. I thought Sea Raptor was talking about the sunken sail boat I'll just keep my mouth shut.....


Was talking about large boat at the Landing, one in pic in this thread, By the way I thank you all that are trying to help the guy with the sailboat


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

murfpcola said:


> Is there an official distance to anchor away from a sunk boat that makes you a non-idiot?




If your reffering to my post, this guy was close enough to us that not only would he of wound up in the way if he had stayed where he was, he was also close enough to if something went wrong he could of been injured, and close enough if the wind changed to drift into one of our boats


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

The boat in the pics at the beginning of the thread would look awesome on the bottom of the gulf surrounded by 15 lb snapper.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Just seemed like an over zealous comment towards someone who just anchored to watch, but I was not there. Great of all the people who helped and hope they can get it raised soon while it is still worth saving.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I can see how it sounds that way, but he was way to close for someone who want working on the boat, not to mention within 100ft of the divers


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> Is there an official distance to anchor away from a sunk boat that makes you a non-idiot?


I normally anchor right on top of it...'cause that's where the fish are. :whistling:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Some people just can't afford the $200+ a ft it cost to salvage a boat..


Then don't own a boat. It's the boat owners resposibility not to leave his boat half sunk as an eye sore and hazard to others.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The 'booms' around the boat are to help catch the oil spill. The DEP will be contacting the owner....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I wondered about this boat at Galvaz?

It's been tied to the dock taking up space for a long time now.

It was tied parallel to the dock for some time. Then I was down there again and it was at the West end. It also "Appeared" [this was at night] that there was a burned spot on the superstructure about mid ship. I could be wrong.

I did not go right up to the boat. I was launching mine.

But this boat had taken up "permanent" residence at Galvaz.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> Then don't own a boat. It's the boat owners resposibility not to leave his boat half sunk as an eye sore and hazard to others.


Ding ding ding.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> The 'booms' around the boat are to help catch the oil spill. The DEP will be contacting the owner....


Yep, that will get pricey.

Has anybody explained why he was mooring/tied up at a boat launch? I probably missed that or misunderstood the picture.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there not a county ordnance about overnight mooring on County docks and boat ramps?


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*You would tow a boat faster than it could sail?*

That would eat some gas.



Breeze said:


> Tony, the guy that owns the sailboat, lives on it. Once it is raised whatever caused it to go down will be fixed. It was mentioned earlier in that thread that they suspect it was being towed too fast causing water to get where it shouldnt have gotten. I seriously doubt Tony is going to just let his home sink again if he can help it. If you dont want to help someone get their home floating again thats fine but you shouldnt just assume everyone is going to let there boats keep sinking..
> 
> Hopefully you will not ever be in such a situation where no one will help you cause they think it will keep happening...


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Philippians 2:4 "Let each of you look not only to his own interests, but also to the interests of others."


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*How much longer?*

This sunken disaster is still sitting there. They pulled the booms out today. Is there a time limit on how long the county will allow the boat to block the dock?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Johnms said:


> The saga of this boat continues. Capt Carl is the owner. It has been docked for a few weeks at the launch, then moved across to the island. I got the story from the onlookers that Friday someone cut the guys anchor lines and it drifted down the ICW. The Coast guard towed it back up to the Launch (I saw that) where today it sank. the county is out there and added the floating booms.


Is this Carl the boat repair man from next to hub stacys


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody with a bigger boat want to drag it away some night??? I'll be a lookout


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Anybody with a bigger boat want to drag it away some night??? I'll be a lookout


While you're at it, get the one in Navarre too. I'll help.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

John B. said:


> While you're at it, get the one in Navarre too. I'll help.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


You see on channel 3 the one in Navarre they're talking about felony charges if it's not removed


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Flguy32514 said:


> You see on channel 3 the one in Navarre they're talking about felony charges if it's not removed


It only took it sinking 10 times.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

sure said:


> Anybody with a bigger boat want to drag it away some night??? I'll be a lookout


Big ass rope.
Late night tug drive by
lasso expert


----------



## tastybeverage (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats why we use big lagoon!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

shes up and floating. somebody go sink it a few miles out and send me the numbers.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Flguy32514 said:


> You see on channel 3 the one in Navarre they're talking about felony charges if it's not removed


It's Santa Rosa county they want to press felony charges for anything.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sea Rover said:


> It's Santa Rosa county they want to press felony charges for anything.


I think they said it was FWC pressing charges


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sea Rover said:


> It's Santa Rosa county they want to press felony charges for anything.


*You are talking about the boat in Navarre, and this thread is bout a boat on Innerarity.
*


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw the boat, that is at Galvez, tied off to the pile of rip-rap rock to the east, more than a year ago. I told my buddy that it was strange looking because any type of line slippage or bad weather would have put it right in the rocks. Irresponsible. The sailboat that was raised in Big Lagoon is still sitting in the same place which means it has no home....no wet slip to go to. If this is getting to be a trend, it should be nipped in the bud. North Biscayne Bay in Miami has mooring fields full of sunk boats due to them being in a derelict state and then a storm coming through and down they go. Whole areas are 'Non-Navigable' due to these mooring fields of sunk boats. Owners can't be located, boats are abandoned, taxpayer is on the cuff for the cost of clearing or we just end up with whole areas to are dangerous and no longer usable by the rest of us. This is nonsense. I've got as much empathy as the next guy but some of these things should just be burned to the waterline by the county and whats left of the hull towed to a location for sinking. If you can't replace the 'thru hull' fittings, you need to be living in a house trailer. This is not Waterworld or Hong Kong. There is such a thing as owner responsibility. Or at least I think there should be.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I was wondering why the sailboat everyone worked so hard to save is still parked right where it sank, pretty shitty if you ask me


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

My opinion is (and I don't care if you live on your boat or not) if you can't afford to keep your boat afloat you have no business having a boat. Go live in a trailer somewhere. The legal repercussions take too long to enforce when someone's "yacht" goes down and more times than not the taxpayer gets stuck with the bill.

If you're gonna let your boat sink, let it go down in 20 fathoms or deeper. Just my opinion.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*update*

This was today. I am guessing that it is towable now. I am going to guess that it has no forward propulsion.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow. How long has it been there by now?

Edit: I agree with JohnB about that.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If they got it to float, why the hell is it still there?
Waiting for it to sink deeper?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*It's Gone*

I just spotted it being pushed by a small Boston whaler up the ICW toward Alabama. Roll Tide!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What I don't understand is, if you werevto throw a bag of doritos in the water, you can get fined $500 dollars... yet you can have your boat sink and sit for weeks at a time and nothing happens? Wtf over!?!?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It is worse than that......look at the sunk boat with tower at Navarre Beach. 
It can take weeks or months before any FWC or County action is forced.
And if legally moored/anchored, it can stay afloat for decades.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I know the owner does live out on innerarity island. Fdub chased him back and forth between just south of galvez, and big lagoon. Ive seen em pull their whaler up and hang out on it a few times. wouldnt be surprised if it gets anchored up somewhere else and left.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Breeze said:


> Tony, the guy that owns the sailboat, lives on it. Once it is raised whatever caused it to go down will be fixed. It was mentioned earlier in that thread that they suspect it was being towed too fast causing water to get where it shouldnt have gotten. I seriously doubt Tony is going to just let his home sink again if he can help it. If you dont want to help someone get their home floating again thats fine but you shouldnt just assume everyone is going to let there boats keep sinking..


I wouldn't assume that if I weren't proven correct in the past.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/why-did-we-bother-saving-boat-220833/

While I do admire the intentions of everyone that helped and believe there were lots of people trying to do a good thing, the facts speak for themselves.

- The boat was probably not in good shape before sinking.
- The boat was in terrible shape after sinking.
- There was no plan or money to do anything with it after raising it.
- The volunteers were in over their heads. I don't agree with Sealark on everything but he was right when he pointed out that the only reason the boat got raised was because a professional salvage company got involved.

The safe money bet is that boat is going to end up somewhere stupid if we get any kind of storm this weekend. It will either be on land somewhere or sunk.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wouldn't really say we were above our heads, we were making good way until 2 of the pumps that we had went down, we didn't get word that seatow was offering a pump till it was time to pack it in.


----------

